# My first Kimber



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

its actually my first 1911 as well..








has night sights on it already its the
stainless 1911 pro carry II (aluminum frame) 
I also bought a wilson combat magazine so instead 7 and 1, I get 8 + 1
I traded in my sig sauer p220.. too bulky.. not really looking to carry something that big

Took it to the range.. shot about 100 rounds.. didn't lubricate it right away like the manual said (didn't know till I came home and read it) but the gun jammed 2 or 3 times out of 100.. it jammed once in the kimber mag and twice in the wilson mag (I used the wilson combat mag for the majority of the session) 
used fiocchi ammo.. I think this ammo isn't very good for the 1911 as the manual says to use ammo that doesn't have a blunt tip.. I cleaned the gun thoroughly and lubed it up so I'm looking forward to going to the round and seeing if it helps out a little.. The guy at the counter said you got to shoot about 200 rounds to break it in.. the manual says 400... whichever the case... I definately like the concealablity for this .45 caliber... smaller than my p229 sig sauer


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

A great piece. Congratulations. Love my Ultra Carry. Keep her oiled up.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes keep it lubed and you will see that you have one fine pistol. I have 2 Kimbers and they both have been great pistols. Good luck with yours.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

CentexShooter said:


> A great piece. Congratulations. Love my Ultra Carry. Keep her oiled up.


thanks, I'm excited and cant wait for my permit so I can carry this beauty 24/7



Baldy said:


> Yes keep it lubed and you will see that you have one fine pistol. I have 2 Kimbers and they both have been great pistols. Good luck with yours.


Thanks, I went to the range and shot another 80-85 rounds today after I cleaned and lubed it and it shot superb... didn't have one problem... very excited about this purchase


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun - it's a fine one indeed.

I have a Kimber CDP Pro Carry II and love it.

I did oil mine (mainly because the salesman suggested it - although I know I should always oil it, I sometimes get to excited to shoot it ).

I've have never had a burp of any kind.

I added the Crimson Trace Laser Sights later and like it even better now.

:smt1099


----------

